# Presenting BISMARK, CONQUERER OF QUAIL



## Supercracker (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, weekend before last my long awaited Drahthaar pup has landed. Or rather I was able to go pick him up. He was 9 weeks old on Monday and from really good blood lines. The momma was right off the boat/plane from Germany. At 9 weeks old hid feet are nearly as big as Jaegers. He's going to be a big boy too. Probably not doggopottomus category, but big still. His daddy was very stocky and solidly built. 

I haven't put up pictures before now because he won't hold still long enough to get any. He's running around and into everything, he also seems to be exceptionally smart. 







Pointing the chickens while Jaeger (jealous jerk) does his best to pretend he doesn't exist. 





I can't wait to start real training.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome looking pup!


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 24, 2012)

He's a good looking dog! Handsome stance and head on him. Congrats!!!


----------



## Setter Jax (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome! 
Good looking pup.  Jeager will get over it just give him some time.  Just spend some time with Jeager too, and make over him when the pup is around.  I thought by now he would be over it.

Can't wait to see him out there some day! Will he get a beard like a GWP?


----------



## Supercracker (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah. A Drahthaar is, essentially, a GWP. Just with very strict and tightly controlled breeding and testing requirements. 

He should have  a real nice beard. This is his pappa. 





He was largish and a very solidly built dog. You can really see it in this pic while his hair is wet.


----------



## TailCrackin (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## Jim P (Oct 24, 2012)

Shane that is one good looking boy you have along with Jaeger your going to have a nice brace of moose.


----------



## pine nut (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice looking pup!


----------



## Sam H (Oct 25, 2012)

Handsome Lil' fella!


----------



## Supercracker (Feb 26, 2013)

Was cleaning up my files and found a short video I didn't realize I had. 

Bismark on a solid point on tweety birds at about 3 1/2 months old. He had actually been locked up for about 10 or 15 seconds before it occurred to me to grab my phone and document it.


----------



## Jim P (Feb 26, 2013)

That is cool, was this at your place


----------



## Supercracker (Feb 26, 2013)

what hole? I didn't dig any hole. 






Yeah, that was at the office here.


----------



## Jim P (Feb 26, 2013)

What a innocent face


----------



## Setter Jax (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm going Monday either at the club or maybe for some pheasant.  Are you interested in going?????  Time to get the pup out in the field.


----------



## BirdNut (Feb 26, 2013)

These are cool looking dogs!


----------



## setters (Feb 26, 2013)

Good looking pup.  I like the versatility of the drahts.


_Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## BirdNut (Feb 26, 2013)

Great names too.  With my Germanic heritage you would think I would be into these breeds, but I am all English pointers and Brittanys.   Go figure.  Enjoy them and keep us posted


----------



## 28gage (Feb 27, 2013)

Great looking pup....


----------



## Supercracker (Feb 27, 2013)

Setter Jax said:


> I'm going Monday either at the club or maybe for some pheasant.  Are you interested in going?????  Time to get the pup out in the field.



Yes, it is overdue. I'll know better about monday tomorrow afternoon.

Where are you getting Pheasants at?


----------



## Setter Jax (Feb 27, 2013)

SC,

Let me know, either on here, email, FB, text, something.......  lol  You know how to get a hold of me.  We would have to go out to Wild Wings in Madison for pheaz.  It's reasonable you could bring Bismark and we could work him on some pigeons and check cord, let him point a few birds, shoot some skeet around him etc....   Not sure if I would just turn him loose out there yet, but it's your choice.  Not sure how much you have worked with him,  I know you have been busy, so I'm assuming not much.  I will work and train my youngest pup too, (He started the season good, but has been wanting to break and steal points, need to put him back on a check cord and work him some more) Then we could run the other dogs on some pheasant and quail.  Ole Jaeger needs to get out and run.... lol I've been busy at work and home too and haven't been out the last two weeks.  Might have a lot of time off if this sequester goes through. Lol  To bad the season is over, they should have done this a couple of months ago and it would have worked out better for me, but no one from the White House called to ask my opinion........


----------



## asc (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice dog!


----------



## PastorRay (Feb 28, 2013)

Great looking pup!!


----------

